# self build insurance



## satumashirt (27 Feb 2006)

where can you get self build insurance and what kind of price is it.
i have been told that you can have only 10,000 of cover for things been stolen on site,this seems low as i have a container with windows and tools and other stuff that total nearly 28000 euro.how do i get this insured


----------



## woods (27 Feb 2006)

You will need cover if you are building by direct labour, we have a policy which covers your liability cover and fire and theft cover when the house is under construction, all I need to know is the reinstatement cost for the new building and the address to enable us to get a quote
Above is a reply that I got from my broker when I enquired. I have not followed up on it yet.


----------



## Lorz (28 Feb 2006)

Apparently it's quite difficult to get self build insurance.  I found these co's.  No info. on prices.

http://www.wrightgroup.ie/cf_ci_build_it_yourself.htm
[broken link removed]


----------



## satumashirt (18 Mar 2006)

finally got a quote for 1.5 acre site of 3,300 euro.
is this very high?
im quite shocked


----------



## Ravima (18 Mar 2006)

you seem to be looking for more than 'self build'. 

Self Build ususally covers the liabilities of the purchaser who is termed the 'employer'

You seem to be looking for motre cover, being for the tools and equipment on site. The rate for this is much higher due toht ehigh risk of theft from site whilst unoccupied and the ease of selling it on via car boot sales etc. 

Allianx or hibernian sould seem to be your best bet. Try both. if seeking cover for the self build only, then try FBD


----------

